# 2014 Nationals - High Female - Furi daughter



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SG Ava Starkenhund, IPO3 KKL ~ High Female, High Double X and 6th over all at the 2014 Nationals

Ava is from the first litter of V Furious v Wolfstraum, IPO3, KKL1 and Chuck Dorneberger Bach














































A tad overzealous in transports....so only 94 in protection....but the critique praised her intensity and focus....she really really reminds me of her grandmother, my Basha!

So proud of Ava and Terri.....

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome Lee! Congrats! You know I sure like Furious- not surprising to see nice progeny coming out of that breeding.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful girl.  Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Congrats indeed.

Brains, work-ability, and lovely conformation and coat too. 

Dang. :wub:


Love her Lee.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

What a beauty. I love the first picture of her. She looks so proud. Congrats on the accomplishment.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice accomplishment, congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome and such a lovely girl too! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

It was a really nice performance.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats! I got to watch her protection phase. It was very nice!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations, very awesome!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She was a super female in the work! Liked her a lot!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome accomplishment!


----------

